# Don't you hate it when



## manybirds (Jun 13, 2012)

YOU CRACK OPEN A LIVE EGG!? we have so many birds i do it fairly often, either a bird will sneek an egg under a sitting bird so that way when i candle it will be farther behind in developement and you'll think its dead so you throw it or like today i was checking under mama muscovy and she lashed at me hitting an egg and putting a hole in it, it wasn't that big of a hole but i thought i smelled something so i chucked it and there was a little muscovy. i just feel bad because there so little and helpless and completely defensless plus mama's not stupid and if she finds out she hates you (especially those muscovies!sometimes it scares me how smart and perceptive they are).


----------



## elevan (Jun 13, 2012)

With so many broody hens, I've made that mistake this year.  It's heartbreaking.  

I don't have muscovies but they are on my (long) list of wants.


----------



## manybirds (Jun 13, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> With so many broody hens, I've made that mistake this year.  It's heartbreaking.
> 
> I don't have muscovies but they are on my (long) list of wants.


You should deffinently get some muscovies. it just seems so sad because there SO completely deffenseless.


----------

